# Help! - Looking for new HDTV with PIP



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

Anyone have any recommendations on a good TV with picture in picture. I am looking for 30-37 inch and 1080p with a really good picture in picture technology. Don't care about 3D. Seems that is all the manufacturers care about these days so I am having a hard time finding a a good PIP TV. 

Any recommendations appreciated.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Not advising you make your purchase there but go to Crutchfield's website. They have excellent descriptions and photos of their products that will help you with you decision.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Why is 1080p important on a set that size. Are you viewing within 6'?


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

PIP is almost a thing of the past, a few TV's still include it, BUT there's a catch, one source has to be a line level input (HDMI, Component or Composite) and the 2nd can only be from the ANTENNA input. Again, not 2 antenna inputs or 2 line inputs, only one of each. Usually this is reserved on higher end models. 
The 32" Sony KDL32EX500 (1080p/120hz) might have it. 37" models are almost extinct.


----------



## Garyunc (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for the replies guys. The Sony does not have PIP.

I guess it doesn't have to be 1080p but I figured why not go 1080p. I have had a Vizio in the past and it allowed PIP in any of the other inputs but antenna is all I am looking for as long as it is digital and not analog (I actually bought a samsung that had PIP only to find out it only works on analog antenna.

I found a 32" Vizio!!! I guess I better buy it before it becomes extinct.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002QPWC4O...e=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B002QPWC4O

IMO it is a shame that the TV manufacturers quit making them. I really like PIP and DirectTV is dragging their feet about providing this feature (and no I am not switching to Dish)

If someone else has a suggestion feel free to chime in.


----------

